

Could a Peanut Paste Called Plumpy'nut End Malnutrition? - heyjonboy
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/05/magazine/05Plumpy-t.html?hp

======
res0nat0r
Anderson Cooper did an interesting report about this on 60 Minutes a couple of
years ago. Video here:

[http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/10/19/60minutes/main3386...](http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/10/19/60minutes/main3386661.shtml)

------
sp332
Interesting discussion in there about intellectual property. How innovative is
this paste, since it's so easy to make and there are already competitors?

------
klbarry
I remember hearing about this some time ago - it's still pretty cool though. I
love the name especially, fantastic imagery.

